# Honey with a minty taste



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Are you sure they aren't using essential oils? What time of year is it coming in? Catnip, horsemint, spearmint and peppermint are all popular with the bees...


----------



## Graperunner (Mar 13, 2012)

Linden tree honey, has a minty taste.


----------



## swarmbuster (Mar 5, 2014)

Essential oils are not in this equation. The nectar was gathered mostly in July and in copious amounts, leading me to beelieve that it must bee a very significant honey flow. The honey was gathered by numerous beekeepers in many yards and the taste is quite nice. I had never run into this distinct flavor. I am going to keep diggin', yet I do beelieve that you are pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## swarmbuster (Mar 5, 2014)

Perhaps, yet all of the basswood/ linden honey that I have had in the past did not strike me with this nice balance of mint overtones. Could bee that the linden along with......truly enhance the flavor.


----------



## MJC417 (Jul 26, 2008)

I found it in my hives by accident last spring while pulling frames of honey making up nucs. Like Graperunner suggests, I was told it was from basswood / linden trees. It has a minty, almost medicinal flavor.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Graperunner said:


> Linden tree honey, has a minty taste.


Yup, that's it. Basswood.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I've noticed anise blue hyssop seems to add a minty taste in the summer. Bees love the plant.


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

HI-basswood/Linden-one of our favorites-they don't produce it every year due to weather. Last summer was a great year in most NY/PA locations.
Nick


----------



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)

I got a little minty honey from a hive in northern NY last summer. Nice to discover it was basswood; it was a new flavor to me. I hadn't realized there was a lot of basswood in that area.


----------



## swarmbuster (Mar 5, 2014)

Looking like most votes are favoring Basswood, giving me a new opinion of Basswood honey, having not been a big fan of any Basswood Honey that I had sampled in the past. I still like to entertain the idea that perhaps there is some Horsemint, other mint, catnip or hyssop in the mix. Whatever it is, I'm certainly enjoying this Honey...


----------

